# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Монча

## flyfrog

................

----------


## Nazar

Господи, кто-же Лезжова так испоганил, руки бы оторвать тому, кто этой заборной краской решил его замазать. :Mad: 
Был нормальный самолет, ну подкрасили-бы регалии и эмблему эскадрилии, эх...
Придется Андрею Коткову говорить пусть деку дополняет и инструкцию перерисовывает :Biggrin:

----------


## flyfrog

....................

----------


## Nazar

> ну во-первых поздно уже..


Да уж понятно...




> а во-вторых сказали технарям в ТЭЧ наричавать,они и нарисовали..


Прям оговорка по Фрейду, сказали *наричавать*, они и *наричавали*.
Извините за иронию, просто жалко иногда на последние машины смотреть, то звезды какие-то дикие намалюют, то регистрацию на весь самолет, то еще что-нибудь :Frown: ..

----------


## Nazar

> А вот 31-й, вчера:


Красиво.  :Smile:

----------


## Gefest83

МОНЧЕГОРСК!!! Супер!!!

----------


## flyfrog

............

----------


## Gefest83

25-е и 24-е - это хорошо! 31-е даффай!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

> ............


Очень красивый снимок "РБФ"а. Спасибо.

----------


## Gefest83

Вчера с одним человеком разговаривал про 31-е, так он меня приколол в том, что Бэшки которые с Котласа пригнали, их вообще в индию для продажи готовили, но... стороны от сделки отказались... О как!!!

----------


## KAV

> Сушки и Миги


А бывших Сиверских Сушек нет фото? Какие они теперь, на новом месте...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Вчера с одним человеком разговаривал про 31-е, так он меня приколол в том, что Бэшки которые с Котласа пригнали, их вообще в индию для продажи готовили, но... стороны от сделки отказались... О как!!!


В Котласе, а ныне в Монче, никаких Бэшек отродясь не было! Приехали БМы, эскадрилья спортивного пилотажа...

----------


## flyfrog

......................

----------


## KAV

> а что им будет-то?


Спасибо ! Приятно видеть их живыми и летающими.. 
Жаль только, что номера синие перекрасили...

----------


## Gefest83

Эх были времена в Мончегорске... :Frown:

----------


## AC

> а что им будет-то?


А это бывший сиверской?  :Confused:

----------


## F70173

> А это бывший сиверской?


так точно, с Сиверской

----------


## AC

> так точно, с Сиверской


Понял Вас, спасибо...

----------


## flyfrog

/.............

----------


## flyfrog

"447, на первом"

----------


## flyfrog

................

----------


## Gefest83

А у мну б/н №5 :Cool:

----------


## командир

Мужики,подскажите,что сейчас в Монче творится? 31-х много?

----------


## Nazar

> Мужики,подскажите,что сейчас в Монче творится? 31-х много?


Это Вам на этот вопрос тов-щ flyfrog компетентно ответит. Я слышал о шести машинах.

----------


## Gefest83

> Это Вам на этот вопрос тов-щ flyfrog компетентно ответит. Я слышал о шести машинах.


я о 18-ти машинах :Confused:

----------


## Gefest83

Тут узнал, что МиГ-31 б/н 08 (именной) станет б/н 80, а б/н 80 будет б/н 70(((

----------


## FLOGGER

А для чего это все?

----------


## Nazar

> А для чего это все?


Врагов запутать  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gefest83

:Frown:  эх...не будет больше этой надписи...

----------


## FLOGGER

Почему не будет? Где этот снимок сделан?

----------


## Gefest83

> Почему не будет? Где этот снимок сделан?


Снимок в Мончегорске, после перегона из Котласа осень 2010 года.
А номера меняют даже не знаю, реорганизация наверное)

----------


## Gefest83

Не Мончегорск, НО борт то Мончегорским был... :Frown: Эх...

----------


## F70173

> эх...не будет больше этой надписи...


насколько я понял, поменялся только бортовой с 08 на 80 (из за того, то Миг-31БМ 08 имеется), а имя героя останется

----------


## BSA

Коллеги, как сейчас Монча, в новом облике кличется?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Коллеги, как сейчас Монча, в новом облике кличется?


авиагруппа 7000 базы кажется

----------


## Gefest83

Кстати, в Мончегорске на аэродроме присутсвтуют два самолёта, а именно: МиГ-29 и Су-27, вот только откеды данные самоли я пока не знаю, да и сфотать их пока не могу...

----------


## F70173

> Кстати, в Мончегорске на аэродроме присутсвтуют два самолёта, а именно: МиГ-29 и Су-27, вот только откеды данные самоли я пока не знаю, да и сфотать их пока не могу...



очень "интересная" информация, особенно без наличия фото...
на каждом аэродроме всегда что то бывает

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, в Мончегорске на аэродроме присутсвтуют два самолёта, а именно: МиГ-29 и Су-27, вот только откеды данные самоли я пока не знаю, да и сфотать их пока не могу...


А  что в этом удивительного? Они же не постоянно там присутствуют.

----------


## Gefest83

> А  что в этом удивительного? Они же не постоянно там присутствуют.


Да неееее, они тама на МЕТЕО...(на приколе) :Confused:

----------


## sovietjet

Привет. В настоящее время МиГ-25 все еще летает из Мончегорска? Я думал, что они летают только в Воронеже...

----------


## An-Z

Летают....

----------


## sovietjet

Спасибо!  :Cool:

----------


## Gefest83

Эх, был день авиации, а дня открытых дверей не было, кроме того, летали в тот день... а фоты просто так городка и полосы :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Эх, был день авиации, а дня открытых дверей не было, кроме того, летали в тот день... а фоты просто так городка и полосы


А многие эту дату праздничной считают? или все-таки третье воскресенье... :Smile:

----------


## Gefest83

> А многие эту дату праздничной считают? или все-таки третье воскресенье...


Действительно, чего это я...  :Smile:  Вообщето дяденьки-лётчики старой закалки 18-го августа отмечают...

----------


## Nazar

> а фоты просто так городка и полосы


Блин, красиво все-же на Севере, аж тоска гложет... :Frown:

----------


## Антон

> Блин, красиво все-же на Севере, аж тоска гложет...


+1 :Frown:  Тоже уехал с севера в Поволжье и как-то не то все

----------


## AndyK

> Действительно, чего это я...  Вообщето дяденьки-лётчики старой закалки 18-го августа отмечают...


Не, старые дяденьки-летчики ужо перестроились и празднуют неделю Дня авиации - с 12 по 18  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gefest83

> Не, старые дяденьки-летчики ужо перестроились и празднуют неделю Дня авиации - с 12 по 18


 :Biggrin:  И Это Факт!)))

----------


## Gefest83

День открытых дверей 19.08.2011 год  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

Родные североморские МРы. :Smile:

----------


## AC

> День открытых дверей 19.08.2011 год


Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Родные североморские МРы.


Хм-м... Смотрю вот на фото №41:
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...3&d=1314093883
...а он и не МР -- это бомбер.
А я почему-то думал, что в Монче только разведчики и МиГ-31-е у нас.  :Confused:

----------


## Gefest83

И бомберы тоже у нас! Вот например 50 в ТЭЧи...

----------


## KAV

> Хм-м... Смотрю вот на фото №41:
> ...а он и не МР -- это бомбер.
> А я почему-то думал, что в Монче только разведчики и МиГ-31-е у нас.



А это наши Сиверские ласточки.

----------


## Nazar

> А это наши Сиверские ласточки.


А 28 наш. :Biggrin: 
Кстати сейчас в Сиверской Миг-31 хотиловские работают, насколько мне известно. Я имею ввиду именно сейчас.

----------


## AC

> А это наши Сиверские ласточки.


Это бывший сиверской "41 синий"?

----------


## Gefest83

б/н 25 в ТЭЧи... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gefest83

Слышал крем уха, что в Мончу должны Су-33 прилететь, учения что-ли...

----------


## maxik

так наши 27 ые сейчас ведь там?

----------


## Gefest83

Вот чего не знаю, так не знаю, сейчас вот полёты идут, так пока тока Су-24-е лётают.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> б/н 25 в ТЭЧи...


А ведь это тоже древний самолет, еще ажно Братский!

----------


## Gefest83

21 год прошёл...
26 сентября 1990 года аэродром Мончегорск, экипаж в составе гвардии майора Виктора Щирова и гвардии капитана Валерия Астафьева на истребители с бортовым номером 40 произвел взлет в сложных метеоусловиях. Это был их последний полет, через несколько секунд в районе озера Имандра самолет столкнулся с землей, экипаж погиб.
Каждый год в день гибели экипажа сафоновцы приезжают на место катастрофы, чтобы почтить память своих однополчан. Фрагменты сплющенных двигателей, сотни мелких частей самолета разбросанных как в озере, так и по всему берегу, вот и все что осталось от "сороковки"...

----------


## Gefest83

> А ведь это тоже древний самолет, еще ажно Братский!


Братский в смысле из Котласа???

----------


## F70173

> Братский в смысле из Котласа???


в смысле из Братска

----------


## Gefest83

)))))) понятно))))

----------


## Gefest83

Парочка Мончегорских МРов :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Парочка Мончегорских МРов


1) А на заднем плане второго фото "25РУ"???
2) МР "02 белый" был в Шаталово и был в Баде... Это не один из них???

----------


## Gefest83

1. На заднем плане не РУ, а ПУ, возвращёнка из Котласа. (фото прилагается).
2. Даже и не знаю...

----------


## AC

> 1. На заднем плане не РУ, а ПУ, возвращёнка из Котласа. (фото прилагается).
> 2. Даже и не знаю...


Спасибо  :Smile:

----------


## KAV

> Парочка Мончегорских МРов


А можно попросить Вас при случае наши бывшие Эмки из Сиверской пофотать и выложить на форуме..

----------


## berkut

Добрый вечер Gefest83. У вас случайно нет фотки кокпита МиГ-31БМ? И сколько "живых" МиГ-25?

----------


## Gefest83

to berkut:
Фот кокпита нет, а вот живых 25-х мало, говорят, что в этом году высасывают последние ресурсы и всё...хотя на днях улетела группа в "Сокол" за движками на 25-е.

----------


## Gefest83

Найдено на одноклассниках!

----------


## aviator

на прошлой недели парочка Мигов(именных) летала. один причем с птб

----------


## Gefest83

> на прошлой недели парочка Мигов(именных) летала. один причем с птб


О_о 31-е??? или разведчики, у нас 25-е тоже именные же есть.

----------


## Nazar

> О_о 31-е??? или разведчики, у нас 25-е тоже именные же есть.


31е с ПТБ не летают.

----------


## F70173

ПУ.. Видимо единственное место у нас, где летают на этом

----------


## Gefest83

> 31е с ПТБ не летают.


Так и я про тоже самое!

----------


## aviator

пардон. я ввел в недоумение.

имел ввиду 25е

----------


## sovietjet

F70173 - Это бывший Котласский борт?

----------


## AC

Мончегорск-2012 от пресс-службы ЗВО:
Военные новости с Дворцовой площади - Об авиации сказано много ..... Смотрим ... Летчики из Мончегорска...

----------


## F70173

> F70173 - Это бывший Котласский борт?


Sovietjet, да

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Sovietjet, да


Он же бывший Мончегорский 174 полка, до Котласа. Так что это возвращенка ).

----------


## sovietjet

Спасибо F70173 и Александр! А вполне возможно может быть единственный ПУ летающих в мире..

----------


## Gefest83

А тем временем сейчас в Монче ночные полёты, летают 31-е :Smile:  Хотя может и ошибаюсь, скорее всего из ДЗ... :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

охёёё... цельный ряд вопросов Мончегорцам:
1. куда дели Серёгу Слесаренко (на момент УБИВАНИЯ "Сафоновского" ИАП-а работал капитаном, препятствовал, разговоры шли такие что либо подписывай - и мы переведем на "Зарю", или сдохнешь на Северах; Серёга выбрал Севера);
2. 31-е - чьи? опять "вахтовый метод", Хотилово?
3. Килпы (тех.состав во многом приехал, знаю) но 27-е ушли на Бесовец, то есть как-то "новый облик" странный какой-то, имхо....

----------


## Gefest83

> охёёё... цельный ряд вопросов Мончегорцам:
> 1. куда дели Серёгу Слесаренко (на момент УБИВАНИЯ "Сафоновского" ИАП-а работал капитаном, препятствовал, разговоры шли такие что либо подписывай - и мы переведем на "Зарю", или сдохнешь на Северах; Серёга выбрал Севера);
> 2. 31-е - чьи? опять "вахтовый метод", Хотилово?
> 3. Килпы (тех.состав во многом приехал, знаю) но 27-е ушли на Бесовец, то есть как-то "новый облик" странный какой-то, имхо....


1. Не знаю, но могу поинтересоваться!
2. 31-е Мончегорск-Котлас.
3. С Килпов-техники, опер дежурные и ещё кто-то, но не летуны

----------


## Gefest83

Иду такой сейчас по улице, слышу чёто летит, звук движков на Су-24 не похож, на 31-й и 25-й тоже, поднимаю голову, а там Су-34!!! Т.е. в Мончу Су-34-е прилетели или улетели уже, мож учения какие начались?

----------


## Gefest83

12 августа 2012 год аэродром Мончегорск

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> 1. ...


если Вас не затруднит. а если "дон залег на матрасы" - мой и-нетовский "ник" ему, естественно, ничего не скажет - назовите фамилию Кабаков, вспомнит сразу ))))




> 3. С Килпов-техники, опер дежурные и ещё кто-то, но не летуны


))) было б удивительно если пилоты с Су-27 пересели на совершенно другой МиГ-31-й))) Странно что ИАС... еще в Даугавпилсском ВВАИУ им. Яна Фабрициуса (потом умершего в Ставрополе) начиналась специализация - 31-й или 27-й. соответственно, попав по выпуску не на свой самоль были переучивания и т.д. тупо с 27 на 31, с учетом того что они разные... стало быть, и техники не двоечники
иэээххх, как ... забавно было когда попавших на "Мостик" с "боевиков" переучивали на Ту-134/154, у меня конспекты (Киевский ордена Трудового Красного Знамени Институт Инженеров Гражданской Авиации) "стреляли"...

----------


## Gefest83

В догонку...

Кроме Р-33 на 31-е ничего не повесили...((( наверное на пилоны только р-60 есть...

----------


## Gefest83

:Frown:  был 08, стал 80 :Frown:

----------


## Антон

> был 08, стал 80


Ну хоть самолёт по прежнему именной

----------


## FLOGGER

> был 08, стал 80


А на 7,8,9 фото и здесь разве один и тот же самолет? Я, наверное, не понял.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Нет. 08 голубой это свежий БМ, а тот, что сейчас 80 красный, это бывший 08 красный, то есть Сафонов, простой, изд. 01, старый. Перекрашивали, чтобы не было два "ноль восьмых" в одной части.

----------


## FLOGGER

Теперь понятно, спасибо.

----------


## elevon

что бы не плодить постов в "типовых ветках", тем более все из одного гнезда :)
одно из лучших сочетаний это конечно горы и самолеты :)















а это с Оленьей, 3-й разворот как раз над мончей


и есть вопрос. есть у нас тут дальневосточники? конкретно интересует Возжаевка - МР №22 - бывшая Возжаевская 04-ка, интересно посмотреть надпись "Йоган Вайс" в старом исполнении, до ремонта.  нанесли ее примерно в 91-92 гг.

----------


## Nazar

Отличные фото, спасибо.

----------


## maxik

Cупер! Очень красиво:)

----------


## Павел1988

За фото респект. Сухари такие свеженькие, прям глаз радуется. А насчет 25х - что ж, выходит, летают еще?

----------


## elevon

скрестили пальцы и надеямся.  по ресурсу еще б летали и летали - может повернется что нить наверху в головах и полетают еще.

----------


## AC

> что бы не плодить постов в "типовых ветках", тем более все из одного гнезда :)
> одно из лучших сочетаний это конечно горы и самолеты :)


Спасибо!.. А "Михаила Конкина" №54 утилизируют???

----------


## Gefest83

Сегодня перегнали всех, куда именно не знаю, полосу ремонтировать будут...

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Вчера над Сиверской носились.

----------


## AC

> Сегодня перегнали всех, куда именно не знаю, полосу ремонтировать будут...


Там у 7000 АвБ (ЗВО) вообще все поперелетало со своих мест:
Авиация ЗВО приступила к переброске боевых самолетов на оперативные аэродромы : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
http://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/conte...81416-x5i9.htm

----------


## Бороданков Александр

В Пушкине сидят Су-24М/МР с Мончи и Су-27 с Бесовца...сегодня над Сиверской с 12.00 до 15.00 такие танцы устраивали - мама не горюй!!!

----------


## Gefest83

сегодня тоже не плохо летали 31-е с р-33-ми, под вечер парой парочку проходов сделали, кстити летали и 24-е, выходит не все ещё улетели...

----------


## elevon

> А "Михаила Конкина" №54 утилизируют???


скорее всего, еще в прошлом году там целый ряд стоял, из геройских были "Михаил Конкин" и "Владимир Николаенко" (его уже почикали :( ), сейчас только 2 остались

----------


## mestni

> В Пушкине сидят Су-24М/МР с Мончи и Су-27 с Бесовца...


Да, было интересно.

----------


## AC

> скорее всего, еще в прошлом году там целый ряд стоял, из геройских были "Михаил Конкин" и "Владимир Николаенко" (его уже почикали :( ), сейчас только 2 остались


Ну я просто смотрю, что он раздербаненный весь какой-то... (???)
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment..._original.jpg/

----------


## Nazar

> Ну я просто смотрю, что он раздербаненный весь какой-то... (???)
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment..._original.jpg/


А я его еще живым и летающим снимал. :Frown:

----------


## AC

Это в Мончегорск все слетается там нынче???  :Confused: 
Новости Aviation EXplorer: Истребительная авиация ЗВО отрабатывает в Заполярье практические пуски по воздушным мишеням

----------


## николай-78

в Мончегорске сейчас 3 БМа - эксБ-которые задумывались как экспортные №14,15,16. Может кто-нибудь выложить фотографии ниши левого основного шасси с шильдиками этих машин и вид на внешюю створку шасси изнутри ниши шасси.

----------


## BSA

> Это в Мончегорск все слетается там нынче??? 
> Новости Aviation EXplorer: Истребительная авиация ЗВО отрабатывает в Заполярье практические пуски по воздушным мишеням


пускали все от 7000ой от Янтарей до Хотилово

----------


## AC

> пускали все от 7000ой от Янтарей до Хотилово


А теперь нам пишут, что Мончегорск опустел:
Авиационная группа «Мончегорск» Западного военного округа осваивает новый аэродром : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## sovietjet

A МиГ-25 не будет перебазировать?

----------


## Gefest83

Решение принято, теперь в Мончегорске будет 98 САП (Смешанный Авиационный Полк) состоящий из: 1 эскадрилья - истрибители, 1 эскадрилья - разведчики, 1 - эскадрилья бомбёры и вертолётный отряд... переходим на полковую систему)

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Решение принято, теперь в Мончегорске будет 98 САП (Смешанный Авиационный Полк) состоящий из: 1 эскадрилья - истрибители, 1 эскадрилья - разведчики, 1 - эскадрилья бомбёры и вертолётный отряд... переходим на полковую систему)


Очень интересен состав техники в 98 САП.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Решение принято, теперь в Мончегорске будет 98 САП (Смешанный Авиационный Полк) состоящий из: 1 эскадрилья - истрибители, 1 эскадрилья - разведчики, 1 - эскадрилья бомбёры и вертолётный отряд... переходим на полковую систему)


Осмелюсь спросить: откуда данные?

----------


## Gefest83

Услышано из уст самого командира...

----------


## Gefest83

Значит в Мончегорске сейчас несёт службу 98 ОСАП. Вроде говорят гвардию убрали, но пока точно сказать не могу...

----------


## elevon

давно не был :)
из свежего, совпало с пресловутой проверкой боеготовности. условия не ахти, все серо-натянуто, свет никакой. одна ночь и радовала





Это Хотиловский


Оленья:



Назару:
Володь, помню ты давно выкладывал фото "Оленегорского горняка" - стоит там похоже в состоянии трупа :( уже весь зеленый

----------


## Nazar

> Володь, помню ты давно выкладывал фото "Оленегорского горняка" - стоит там похоже в состоянии трупа :( уже весь зеленый



Привет, а я был в Оленьей в сентябре, правда на полеты Ту-22 не попал, приехали в гарнизон под конец их полетов, но судя по суете возле него и то что он на "летной" стоянке стоял, возможно летал...
http://scalemodels.ru/articles/6691-...enegorsk-.html

----------


## Gefest83

Фоты не мои, у меня видео и то с телефона, качество плохо, вот так Суши летали 9 мая над Мончегорском по возвращении из Москвы...

----------


## Gefest83

я лётчик - YouTube
 :Redface:

----------


## Gefest83

Вчера 17.08.2014 года...

----------


## Nazar

Полосу отремонтировали?

----------


## Gefest83

конечно же да... летают как пить дать)))

----------


## Nazar

Как я понял, с января Миг-25 всё?  :Frown:

----------


## sovietjet

> Вчера 17.08.2014 года...


Был ли вообще МиГ-25 на статической экспозиции? Знаете ли борт МиГ-25ПУ на фото?

----------


## Gefest83

> Был ли вообще МиГ-25 на статической экспозиции? Знаете ли борт МиГ-25ПУ на фото?


25 Р был один, говорят, что ресур практически вышел, но продлевать собираются, МиГ-25 Р, б/н вроде 63... (не фотографировал...)

----------


## FLOGGER

> но продлевать собираются


Интересная новость. Насколько это реально, хотелось бы знать.

----------


## Gefest83

Фото из одноклассников (не моё) июль 2013 год

----------


## FLOGGER

> 


Отлетались...

----------


## Йиржи

> Господи, кто-же Лезжова так испоганил, руки бы оторвать тому, кто этой заборной краской решил его замазать.
> Был нормальный самолет, ну подкрасили-бы регалии и эмблему эскадрилии, эх...
> Придется Андрею Коткову говорить пусть деку дополняет и инструкцию перерисовывает


Уважаемый коллега добрый вечер. Это то фото, про которое Вам писал в личку.

----------


## Gefest83

Есть только МИГ - YouTube

----------


## Gefest83

Вести.Ru: Полярные летчики получат самолеты нового поколения  :Cool:

----------


## Gefest83

http://www.tv21.ru/news/2014/12/11/?newsid=75991
http://www.tv21.ru/news/2014/12/12/?newsid=76032

----------


## Gefest83

24 декабря вроде будут полковое знамя вручать 98 ОСАП

----------


## Gefest83

:Cool:

----------


## Gefest83

:Biggrin:  так вот оно какое на самом деле это фото... :Cool: 
немного фотошопа и вуаля))))

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> так вот оно какое на самом деле это фото...
> немного фотошопа и вуаля))))


А что, раньше оно как-то иначе выглядело?

----------


## Gefest83

> А что, раньше оно как-то иначе выглядело?


Просто в поисковике всегда разъединённое пополам выскакивало... целиком не встречал.

----------


## Gefest83

Ох как вчера Высокий летал... Парой Ту-22 столько проходов делали над Мончегорском, загляденье...

----------


## Muller

> Ох как вчера Высокий летал... Парой Ту-22 столько проходов делали над Мончегорском, загляденье...


а сфотографировать получилось?

----------


## Gefest83

К сожалению нет...

----------


## Gefest83



----------


## Gefest83

И прилетели к нам карабелы Су-33 в количестве 3-х штук... говорят на БД, да и перевели 98 ОСАП к флоту...

----------


## николай-78

> И прилетели к нам карабелы Су-33 в количестве 3-х штук... говорят на БД, да и перевели 98 ОСАП к флоту...


все будет как в Елизово, морячки развалят боевую подготовку. Им нужны только транспртники "на ходу" обеспечивать лодки

----------


## Djoker

Летный МиГ-25? Фото сегодняшнее.

----------


## Gefest83

Там спарки ещё стоят зачехлённые) Был сегодня там...

----------


## Gefest83

Немного нафоткал...

----------


## Djoker

http://www.online-instagram.com/medi...487_2155050671

----------


## Gefest83

:Cool:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gefest83

20 августа 2016 год

----------


## Gefest83

[QUOTE=Djoker;123703]Летный МиГ-25? Фото сегодняшнее.

на 21.08.2016 г.  :Mad:  не летный

----------


## Gefest83

из соцсетей, Мончегорск!

----------


## Gefest83

Нашёл в "вк" интересное фото, добавленное чуваком 31.05.2017 года...

----------


## Gefest83

Приветствую Всех! Вообщем сегодня в Монче на день открытых дверей было тухло и как и обычно, выкатили 1 - 31-ый (09) и два 24-х (51 - бомбёр и 33 - разведчик), да и погода не подфартила, дождь, построение с объявлением благодарностей Л/С, Все рассосались по своим делам, на отстойниках чего было видно, так это только 24-е... НЕУДАЛСЯ в етом годе день открытых дверей, фотки не делал, но за нос 31-ый подержал)))

----------


## AC

Полеты 12.10.2017 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Gefest83

Из ок-ов)))

----------


## FLOGGER

А что это за 25-й такой красивый, №57? РБФ? Раньше не встречал в таком камуфляже. А больше нет снимков 57-го?

----------


## Nazar

> А что это за 25-й такой красивый, №57? РБФ? Раньше не встречал в таком камуфляже. А больше нет снимков 57-го?


Да видел ты его. Просто после того, как этот борт с Шаталово передали, его в Монче какой-то заборной краской покрасили. Изначально он в Монче таким был, шаталовского героя закрасили, своего нарисовали.

----------


## sovietjet

А есть реестр МиГ-25 в Мончегорск в конце службa (2013г)?

----------


## Nazar

> А есть реестр МиГ-25 в Мончегорск в конце службa (2013г)?


В 2013м, часть их самолетов в Оленегорске стояла.

----------


## sovietjet

> В 2013м, часть их самолетов в Оленегорске стояла.


Извините, я имел в виду общее всех самолетов (летающих, на хранении, в Мончегорск, в Оленегорск, т.д.). Как я знаю, в 2013г большинство из них уже не летели, в любом случае я заинтересован в МиГ-25 которые находились на хранении.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да видел ты его.


А-а, тогда понятно, этот, конечно, видел. Но не знал, что его перекрасили. Так, а он в этом камуфляже летал? В смысле, в новом.

----------


## Nazar

> А-а, тогда понятно, этот, конечно, видел. Но не знал, что его перекрасили. Так, а он в этом камуфляже летал? В смысле, в новом.


Летал

Как видно, перекраска коснулась только той части самолета, где была шаталовская символика.

----------


## Nazar

Еще фото борта..10 год.

----------


## KAV

> Еще фото борта..10 год.


Володя, а за ним, в укрытии, что за борт стоит? Не разберу что-то, сорри... МР-ка?

----------


## bakulinks77

> Володя, а за ним, в укрытии, что за борт стоит? Не разберу что-то, сорри... МР-ка?


Судя по носовой стойке и конусу она самая.

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, а за ним, в укрытии, что за борт стоит? Не разберу что-то, сорри... МР-ка?


Да, она...

----------


## Gefest83

Ну как-то так...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну как-то так...


Зрелище, конечно, не очень, но снимки хорошие. А побольше (в смысле кол-ва)нет? Интересно было бы 57 и 63 борта вид строго спереди. Там основание снятого конуса точно круг? Если что, с благодарностью приму в личку. Люблю 25-е! По 21-м и 23-им еще братья-демократы помогали, у них много интересных и хороших снимков проходили. А 25-е практически только у нас, так что вся надежда только на своих. Пусть даже и поломанные...

----------


## Gefest83

Из "ВК" - с 9 Мая!!!

----------


## Avia M

> МОНЧЕГОРСК!!! Супер!!!


Год 1981. Качество увы не супер...

----------


## FLOGGER

На первом снимке не РБК, часом? Кто-то может точно сказать?

----------


## Nazar

> На первом снимке не РБК, часом? Кто-то может точно сказать?


Судя по конусу вроде РБК...

----------


## FLOGGER

Не вижу я окон фотоаппаратов, может, просто ракурс такой. Интересуюсь РБК потому, что четких снимков, по которым можно однозначно идентифицировать РБК практически нет. Во всяком случае я таких практически не видел. Интересно было бы увидеть снимки НЧФ РБК в хорошем качестве.

----------


## Nazar

> Не вижу я окон фотоаппаратов


Так зашиты должны быть.

----------


## Avia M

> Так зашиты должны быть.


Может так лучше?

----------


## unclebu

> Может так лучше?


Не РБК ибо нет таких антенн

----------


## Avia M

> Не РБК ибо нет таких антенн


Тады уж так! 
Данные антенны признак РБК? Куча фото в Сети без оных...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так зашиты должны быть.


Так вот и я об этом. Если их нет (окон), то это, скорее всего, РБК. Но, может быть, просто это ракурс такой, что окна есть, их просто не видно. Тогда это не РБК.
Уважаемый *unclebu*, на вашем фото точно не РБК, это РБФ. :Confused:  Ибо эти антенны, на которые вы указали, имеются только на РБФ. А мы ведем разговор об РБК.
Ну, а БМ я вообще не знаю, зачем сюда прицепили. :Mad:

----------


## Avia M

> Ну, а БМ я вообще не знаю, зачем сюда прицепили.


Точно. И при чём здесь Мончегорск?  :Mad:

----------


## Nazar

> Не РБК ибо нет таких антенн


А 57й разве вообще РБК? РБФ же...И техники мне тогда тоже самое говорили.

----------


## Avia M

Пусть будет (фото из Мончегорска). 39 лет назад. 
P.S. На данный период служили 14 машин МиГ-25 (модификации?).

----------


## unclebu

> А 57й разве вообще РБК? РБФ же...И техники мне тогда тоже самое говорили.


Володя! Антенны то по размеру одинаковые. А то что №57 это РБФ я же не отрицаю. Немного писал об этом ))))))
http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...rb/page_01.htm

----------


## Nazar

> Володя! Антенны то по размеру одинаковые. А то что №57 это РБФ я же не отрицаю. Немного писал об этом ))))))
> http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...rb/page_01.htm


Сергей, теперь понял..
Там кодировка давно поменялась, лично у меня ничего не показывает, хотя иногда нужно.

----------


## unclebu

> Так вот и я об этом.


//////Если их нет (окон), то это, скорее всего, РБК. Но, может быть, просто это ракурс такой, что окна есть, их просто не видно. Тогда это не РБК.//////
Не РБК и не РБФ. Как уже показал - нет нужных антенн. У РБК и РБФ они совершенно одинаковые. Эти самолеты внешне в основном только по "клюву" на ВЗ отличить можно. 

/////Уважаемый *unclebu*, на вашем фото точно не РБК, это РБФ. :Confused:  Ибо эти антенны, на которые вы указали, имеются только на РБФ. А мы ведем разговор об РБК./////
А кто говорил, что №57 это РБК? Вы извините, но русский язык удивительно точен. Я речь вел об антеннах. Эти антенны как уже сказал ОДИНАКОВЫЕ по размеру у РБК и РБФ. Ибо одно из другого сделано. Ссылку дал на статейку книжную МиГ-25Р, почитайте. Только открывайте в Эксплоурере и кодировку на Кириллицу поменяйте. Там все уже больше 10 лет назад написано. Чего же выдумывать-то. И про БМ кстати тоже.

----------


## Avia M

Получается товарищи с RP неверно идентифицируют?... https://russianplanes.net/id176773

----------


## unclebu

> Получается товарищи с RP неверно идентифицируют?... https://russianplanes.net/id176773


Они не идентификаторы, а выдумщики)))) Это БМ. Тут ведь как в поговорке: "Сколько раз слово САХАР не произноси, слаще не станет". Не надо выдумывать. С МиГ-25Р/БМ все достаточно понятно. В статье все описано. Могу на ветке еще раз выложить. Но на ветке в Матчасти наверное лучше.

----------


## Fencer

> В статье все описано. Могу на ветке еще раз выложить. Но на ветке в Матчасти наверное лучше.


Интересно бы почитать...

----------


## Avia M

Капониры "персональные"?

----------


## FLOGGER

> - нет нужных антенн. У РБК и РБФ они совершенно одинаковые. Эти самолеты внешне в основном только по "клюву" на ВЗ отличить можно.


Ни в коем разе. У РБК там, где вы показали на своем фото (б\н 57), вообще антенн нет! 

Эта-то картинка у вас есть, надеюсь? То, что вы считаете антеннами, судя по всему, это поз. 4 и 5, на самом деле люки. Это раз.
Второе: таким образом вы считаете, что все, кто рисовал боковики 25-х врали? Ведь у всех нарисован РБК *без* этих антенн. И у всех, опять же, только РБФ нарисован с этими антеннами! Вы единственный, кто утверждает, что "У РБК и РБФ они совершенно одинаковые". 



> А кто говорил, что №57 это РБК?


А зачем тогда вы это фото сюда приплели? Ведь я спрашивал совсем о другом самолете.



> Вы извините, но русский язык удивительно точен.


Совершенно согласен! Сам люблю его именно за возможность высказаться точно!



> Я речь вел об антеннах.


А я об окнах для АФА. Перечитайте мой пост еще раз.



> Эти антенны как уже сказал ОДИНАКОВЫЕ по размеру у РБК и РБФ.


А я утверждаю, что на РБК их нет!



> Ибо одно из другого сделано.


И что?



> почитайте.Чего же выдумывать-то. И про БМ кстати тоже.


А что, я еще и про БМ выдумал?

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю, два разных "типа" мончегорских машин?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, конечно разные. На втором снимке - это, скорее всего РБС, но, если годы поздние, то, возможно, и РБШ: НЧФ у них практически одинаковые. А вот на первом - это вопрос. Возможно, это и РБК. Не поручусь, но похоже. Правда, как мне объясняли знающие, как мне казалось, люди была и какая-то спец модификация РБВ без АФА. Фото в Сети были. Я тогда принял эту машину за РБК, но мне пояснили, что это такой РБВ. Поверил.

----------


## Avia M

По РБШ пишут - "создан в 1980". Что сие подразумевает? Снимки 1981 года, могла машина поступить на службу?

----------


## FLOGGER

Конечно, точно про этот самолет я сказать не могу, но не исключено, что все РБС не могли быть переделаны в РБШ к этому времени. Так что, возможно, это и РБС. Точно могли бы сказать документы этого полка: что и когда находилось на вооружении. Или люди, которые в это время там служили.
P.S. Возвращаясь к теме вышеописанного РБВ. К сожалению, я не помню и, тем более, не могу сейчас найти, где это было. Самому жаль. Но вспоминаю сейчас и кажется мне, что речь шла о том, что у него был оставлен только один АФА: внизу. И из-за этого на снимках самолета на земле он (АФА) не виден. Поэтому и могло показаться, что это РБК.

----------


## Avia M

> которые в это время там служили.


В начале 80-х 14 машин, из них три спарки (№30, 40, 60). По модификациям - три "варианта". Самые "сложные" по аппаратуре №37, №38.
Вот что удалось узнать.

----------


## L39aero

Недавно наткнулся в Ютюбе на 7ми часовое видео из 94го-8го годов, там можно увидеть все что захочешь. РБхи, МР, 24ки,17м4Р,УМ3,27е,31е,29ые...
Не знаю было здесь или нет.

----------


## Avia M

> Недавно наткнулся в Ютюбе на 7ми часовое видео из 94го-8го годов, там можно увидеть все что захочешь. РБхи, МР, 24ки,17м4Р,УМ3,27е,31е,29ые...
> Не знаю было здесь или нет.


Даже если и было, освежить в памяти не помешает...

----------


## L39aero

https://youtu.be/WWjFa3RjR_k

----------


## Avia M

> Самые "сложные" по аппаратуре №37, №38.


Уточнение. Эта пара - вариант РБК. (со слов современника событий)

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо. За 37 можно сказать, что он действительно очень похож на РБК. "Современник", видимо, помнит правильно. Жаль, качество снимка неважное, но все равно спасибо. А других фото РБК (может, получше качеством) нет? Очень давно ищу и не могу найти хорошие снимки НЧФ РБК. Общие виды есть, да и тех очень немного, но мне хочется снимки НЧФ чтобы люки были  видны и т. п. Хотя прекрасно понимаю, что в те годы фотосъемка на аэродроме, мягко говоря, не приветствовалась. Но все же еще надеюсь...
P.S. Три варианта - это, может быть, РБВ, РБС и РБК. РБВ с АФА, а другие без.

----------


## Avia M

> "Современник", видимо, помнит правильно.


Да, с памятью у него всё в порядке! Помнит все бортовые. Кст., в обиходе машины именуемые нами РБК, называли "кубами". Со слов, с данными машинами было больше всего мороки, в плане съёма информации.
По фотографиям, всё чем мог. Есть ещё пара машин, но качество плохонькое. Позже попробую опубликовать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> в обиходе машины именуемые нами РБК, называли "кубами".


Это естественно, т. к. сама станция и называлась, ЕМНИС, "Куб-3М"

----------


## Avia M

"Смена 8М", украдкой.  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Крайняя фотография серии.

----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/feed?q=%23%D0%92%D0%9...60192971_36959

Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 и бомбардировщиков Су-24 Северного флота в небе Заполярья

----------

